# Costco Universal Orlando Tickets



## esk444 (Aug 9, 2010)

I live in Virginia and just noticed that my local Costco has 3 day Universal Orlando tickets for $135 each.  According to the package, they expire in 2013, are park-hopper tickets (so you can go to IOA and US on the same day and it only counts as one day of use), and do not have to be used on consecutive days.

In light of the new pricing structure, I thought these sounded like a good deal if you plan on going to Universal Orlando in the next 3 years.


----------



## elaine (Aug 9, 2010)

*where in VA?*

which Costco in VA? Also, do they expire 12/31/2013? thanks, Elaine


----------



## esk444 (Aug 9, 2010)

elaine said:


> which Costco in VA? Also, do they expire 12/31/2013? thanks, Elaine



The one in Woodbridge.  I think that they expire at 12/31/2013, but I'm not exactly positive as to the month and date.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 9, 2010)

Can you purchase these tickets on Costco web site or by calling Costco Travel division?


----------



## elaine (Aug 9, 2010)

*thanks, I just looked online--same $ with AMex*

I just looked online at Universal and it looks like a 3 day is the same price if you pay with Amex. But, I might take a peek at the Woodbrdge Costco and check them out, esp. if you can save the extra day--ex. 2 days in 2012 and another day in 2013--I am guessing that it is within 14 days--that is what online ones are. thanks, Elaine


----------



## esk444 (Aug 9, 2010)

elaine said:


> I just looked online at Universal and it looks like a 3 day is the same price if you pay with Amex. But, I might take a peek at the Woodbrdge Costco and check them out, esp. if you can save the extra day--ex. 2 days in 2012 and another day in 2013--I am guessing that it is within 14 days--that is what online ones are. thanks, Elaine



The Costco vouchers don't require you to use all three days within a 14 day period.  You can use the tickets any three days until the end of 2013 (i.e. one in 2010, one day in 2011, and one day in 2013).  That is why I thought it was so appealing, as those types of tickets are not available directly with Universal.

I have no idea if Costco offers these things online or through travel.


----------



## elaine (Aug 10, 2010)

*thanks--I'll have to run over to the Costco*

wow-that is cool that you don't have to use within 14 days--I will have to check those out this week--going to the Mall for school anyway--where in Costco are they, near the front? thanks, Elaine


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 10, 2010)

Costco can have some great deals like that.  Last year, we picked up 3 month passes to Legoworld in California for less than the price of a one day ticket at the gate.  We ended up taking two trips there during the three months.


----------



## esk444 (Aug 10, 2010)

elaine said:


> wow-that is cool that you don't have to use within 14 days--I will have to check those out this week--going to the Mall for school anyway--where in Costco are they, near the front? thanks, Elaine



They are near the electronics section where they put the gift certificates placards for the Movies, the Hyatt, and Restaurants.


----------



## PeterS (Aug 10, 2010)

Just checked online and they only list Universal Hollywood 2 day passes...

Is it unusual that Costco wouldn't list this on their website?

Do they have different inventory instore than online?

Thanks,
Pete


----------



## esk444 (Aug 10, 2010)

PeterS said:


> Just checked online and they only list Universal Hollywood 2 day passes...
> 
> Is it unusual that Costco wouldn't list this on their website?
> 
> ...



For gift certificates, I've noticed that Costco rarely have the really good ones on their website.


----------



## JackieD (Aug 11, 2010)

I was at my local Costco today.  No Universal tickets available, only Southern California stuff...Disneyland, Legoland, Seaworld.  Must be a regional thing??


----------



## RedDogSD (Aug 11, 2010)

PeterS said:


> Do they have different inventory instore than online?
> 
> Thanks,
> Pete



Completely different inventory.  Costco does not ship the items that you can buy in the store.  They have partners who are willing to ship you things at very good prices (although not as good as the stores) on behalf of Costco.  I have bought many things from Costco.com and they always come directly from the manufacturers.


----------



## PeterS (Aug 11, 2010)

Anyone in the Woodbridge VA area that can confirm these 3 day Universal hoppers don't expire in 14 day but actually are good through 2013?

And the biggest question... anyone willing to help out a fellow tugger on getting a couple?

PM me if you can help out...

Thanks,
Pete


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 11, 2010)

PeterS said:


> Anyone in the Woodbridge VA area that can confirm these 3 day Universal hoppers don't expire in 14 day but actually are good through 2013?
> 
> And the biggest question... anyone willing to help out a fellow tugger on getting a couple?
> 
> ...



Why not you telephone the Woodbridge, VA Costco front desk and ask can they charge the tickets to your Costco account and mail you the tickets directly to your home address.  This is only a suggestion.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 11, 2010)

pedro47 said:


> Why not you telephone the Woodbridge, VA Costco front desk and ask can they charge the tickets to your Costco account and mail you the tickets directly to your home address.  This is only a suggestion.



That's a great idea.  Thanks for the suggestion.  

We usually get the Preferred Annual Passes at a substantial, repeat customer discount, but our passes expire on 9/15/2010, and no such offer yet.  

So I assume Universal feels its product is so improved, they don't need to offer those passes.  No way are we paying $220 + tax to go three days this year.  

We usually just go one day each trip, even if we are in Orlando 2 weeks, and we have just three planned trips.  I think they are going to lose our business.....


----------



## bnoble (Aug 11, 2010)

> I assume Universal feels its product is so improved, they don't need to offer those passes


They increased ticket prices *twice* already this year (including almost doubling the cost of their most popular 7-day tickets), and still their attendance is up for the first time in two years.

They won't need to pull out major gate discounts until well after Harry loses his luster---and with two more films coming out in the next year, that could be a while.


----------



## PeterS (Aug 12, 2010)

pedro47 said:


> Why not you telephone the Woodbridge, VA Costco front desk and ask can they charge the tickets to your Costco account and mail you the tickets directly to your home address.  This is only a suggestion.



Tried that... they won't send anything. 
They said these offers are determined by regions and they are not allowed to sell them outside the region. They said they get the requests all the time from states in the NorthEast and all they can recommend is if you are driving through... stop by and pick them up. If you fly over... sorry...

I tried to get a confirmation that they didn't expire until 2013 and was told she was very busy and it wouldn't matter since they couldn't send it anyway. She was very nice and it did sound very busy.

So everyone out of the area seems to be out of luck...

Pete


----------



## weh8625 (Aug 16, 2010)

*Houston*

I saw yesterday that they were available at the local Costco near downtown Houston.


----------



## Big Matt (Aug 16, 2010)

We have them in our Costco also.  I live in Loudoun County Virginia.  They have them in Sterling and Leesburg.


----------



## teachingmyown (Aug 18, 2010)

Have you guys tried the MouseSavers link into Undercover Tourist?  These are their currently posted prices:  (first price is adult, 2nd is child)  Plus, these prices INCLUDE taxes and shipping...

    Universal's Base (1 day)SAVE $5 off (Adult) gate price 	$ 81.95 	$ 70.95
    Universal's Base (2 day)SAVE $18 off (Adult) gate price 	$ 114.95 	$ 100.95
    Universal's Base (3 day)SAVE $24 off (Adult) gate price 	$ 124.95 	$ 110.95
    Universal's Base (4 day)SAVE $22 off (Adult) gate price 	$ 136.95 	$ 119.95
    Park to Park (1 day)SAVE $8 off (Adult) gate price 	$ 110.95 	$ 94.95
    Park to Park (2 day)SAVE $14 off (Adult) gate price 	$ 139.95 	$ 128.95
    Park to Park (3 day)SAVE $23 off (Adult) gate price --    Top Selling Ticket! 	$ 141.95 	$ 130.95
    Park to Park (4 day)SAVE $23 off (Adult) gate price 	$ 146.95 	$ 131.95
    Park to Park (7 day)SAVE $25 off (Adult) gate price 	$ 171.95 	$ 152.95
    Universal's Base (3 day) + Wet 'n WildSAVE $6 off (Adult) gate price 	$ 143.95 	$ 132.95
    Universal's Base (4 day) + Wet 'n WildSAVE $6 off (Adult) gate price 	$ 153.95 	$ 139.95
    Park to Park (3 day) + Wet 'n WildSAVE $6 off (Adult) gate price 	$ 158.95 	$ 146.95
    Park to Park (4 day) + Wet 'n WildSAVE $6 off (Adult) gate price 	$ 163.95 	$ 149.95


----------



## chalee94 (Aug 18, 2010)

teachingmyown said:


> Have you guys tried the MouseSavers link into Undercover Tourist?  These are their currently posted prices:  (first price is adult, 2nd is child)  Plus, these prices INCLUDE taxes and shipping...



those tickets expire 14 days after first use, though.


----------



## Nobylspoon (Aug 18, 2010)

Are the tickets limited to use by the person who purchased them or can I buy the set of 3 tickets and it would get 3 people in for a single day?


----------



## chalee94 (Aug 18, 2010)

Nobylspoon said:


> Are the tickets limited to use by the person who purchased them or can I buy the set of 3 tickets and it would get 3 people in for a single day?



the DIS says that a guest signature and photo ID is required.

pretty sure they'll limit you to using the ticket for one person for 3 days.  3 people would need 3 tickets.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 18, 2010)

Nobylspoon said:


> Are the tickets limited to use by the person who purchased them or can I buy the set of 3 tickets and it would get 3 people in for a single day?




A 3 day pass is good for one person for 3 days.


----------



## stratusnj75 (Aug 21, 2010)

found these tickets in the costco near me in Brick NJ.  With the insanity that sound like Harry Potter, wasn't planning to go this week while we are in Orlando, but this way I can use 1 day to see how insane it is, if things are bad, just save the other 2 days for a trip in the next 3 years.  Works for me.

Devin


----------

